# décalé (ton, style...)



## marianpuyo

Hola,

Por favor podeis ayudarme a traducir esta frase?
La force de xxx réside dans sa capacité de représentation décalée d'un rapport au monde 

mi traducción me parece sin sentido
. La fuerza de xxx reside finalmente en su capacidad de inesperada representación de un informe al mundo. 
 
muchas gracias


----------



## grandluc

No pega, pero te ayudará a comprender mejor esa frase que suena a castigo..."La fuerza de Fulano reside en su capacidad para hacerse una representación desfasada dentro de su relación con el mundo."


----------



## chics

yo también lo entiendo como desfasado, a destiempo, de otra época...


----------



## meteorologo

Hola a todos:
Apelo nuevamente a su buena voluntad para que me ayuden con esta frase:


Roselyne Bachelot a précisé qu'elle ne voulait pas _"adopter un ton moralisateur, ni stigmatiser qui que ce soit"_. _"Cette campagne va aborder la question sur un ton décalé, qui est apprécié et bien compris des jeunes"_, a-t-elle fait valoir. 

Mi traducción sería

Roselyne Bachelot ha precisado que no desea "adoptar un tono moralizador ni que estigmatice a nadie". "Esta campaña va a abordar el asunto en un tono ¿desplazado?, que es apreciado y bien entendido por los jóvenes", ha destacado.

Bueno mi duda es el término "décalé" y no encuentro otra definición, y junto con eso poder saber si traduje bien o no la frase.

De antemano muchísimas gracias.


----------



## noroeme

Yo diría "... en esta campaña, este asunto será tratado en un lenguaje sencillo, ´fácil de entender y de apreciar para los jóvenes". (o "que los jóvenes entiendan fácilment...)


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo como algo "sesgado". 

No usar el lenguaje moralizador acostumbrado de los padres/adultos: "haz, no hagas" sino una forma más "aceptable" para los jóvenes ¿con humor, antífrasis, situaciones insólitas....?

*edit *= dos ejemplos de "ton décalé"

(en una campaña para no dejar de lado a los ancianos que viven solos, con referencia a deportes que ellos obviamente no pueden practicar)

- Cet été, Lucien, 82 ans, sera maillot jaune de la solitude. 
- Cette année, Louise, 80 ans, va tenter la traversée de l'été en solitaire.


----------



## noroeme

Sí, tal vez sería mejor "un tono directo", o "sin tapujos".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjout,





noroeme said:


> Sí, tal vez sería mejor "un tono directo", o "sin tapujos".


No tiene este sentido sino que se sale de lo que se suele oír, en un tono _desviado_/ _disonante _sin llegar a incongruente o estrafalario.

Ejemplo de publicidad _décalée_: la venta de un coche en el que no se ve el coche por ejemplo o como en la de no recuerdo qué marca de cosméticos en al que no aparecen supermodelos o actrices conocidas sino chicas con cuerpos "normales y corrientes"...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## meteorologo

Muchas gracias, excelentes ejemplos que me dejan bastante claro el asunto.
Chau!


----------



## formentera

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
bonjour
je recherche la traduction de "style décalé" pour la description d'un vêtement.
Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
A lo mejor puedes utilizar "disonante".


----------



## formentera

gracias tina


----------



## kina91

Salut! Je voudrais savoir comme est cette phrase en espagnol:

"Les gens cherchent de plus en plus à créer *un événement décalé*, mais si l'on change tous les symboles, ce n'est plus un mariage, mais une fête"

Il s'agit d'un article sur les nouvelles façons de se marier, pas ces mariages tradionnelles...


----------



## kina91

bien, podría ser entonces: que la gente (los novios) buscan cada vez más crear una evento sin tapujos, sin tantos trámites como las bodas tradicionales ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Podría ser un acontecimiento discordante.


----------



## catatrad

"décalé", o mismo significado en mas fuerte "déjanté", significa sacado, fuera de lo esperado, en este caso una boda diferente, un poco loca, sorprendente, muy especial.
*** No se aleje de la expresión de este hilo.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## djkadhyl

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenos días,
Hace años que intento traducir esta locución francesa y nunga he llegado a una traducción satisfactoria.
En francés utilizamos el adjetivo "décalé" para hablar del caracter de una persona o de una cosa (pelicula, música etc.) que sale de lo ordinario, que esta como al lado de lo que esperamos. Podemos decir por ejemplo que tal música es "décalée" porque mezcla varios géneros y no sigue el canon esperado.
Alguna propuesta?
Gracias!
Thomas


----------



## melorra

Hola:

En algunos casos se podría usar el adjetivo "irreverente":

*irreverente**.*

(Del lat. _irrevĕrens, -entis_).

*1.* adj. Contrario a la reverencia o respeto debido. U. t. c. s.


Humor, actitud irreverente.


----------



## esteban

Hola, djkadyl:


Por desgracia, el bendito "décalé" es dificilísimo de traducir con plena satisfacción. Sin embargo, me parece que "original" (o sinónimos como "insólito", "singular"...) no está tan mal porque conserva el matiz positivo que tiene "décalé".


Saludos,
esteban


----------



## njstbn

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Bonjour,
Quelqu'un me peut aider avec le mot décalé? je ne comprends pas le sens dans la phrase!

Le contexte:
Il n'est pas obligatoire de faire quelque chose de sérieux ou moraliste. Ça peut même être amusant ou *décalé*...
_No es obligatorio hacer alguna cosa seria o moralista. También puede ser gracioso o .... (movido?¿?¿?¿) _

Meci a tous!


----------

